# Ein guter Rad :-)



## Brägel (13. März 2005)

Hallo ihr da, da Bergwerkler ja ein großes herz haben und fast grenzenlos Verständnisvoll sind erlaube ich mir hier im Kreis auserwählter Liebhaber schöner Räder das Ergebnis meiner zugegebenermaßen Artfremden Winterschrauberei zu präsentieren: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/106073/size/big/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Endurance (13. März 2005)

Mir zwar ein wenig zu schwarz, aber trotzdem schön. 
Aber nich das alle sich gleich von BW abwenden und zum Marcus rennen. Ich hab vor 3 Wochen mein Rebell Carbon storniert - weil der versprochene Liefertermin um > 4 Wochen verschoben wurde. Und als ich letztes Jahr > 4 Monate auf mein PF warten mußte habe ich mir geschworen, dass ich sowas mit keinem Hersteller mehr mache. Wenn das alle so machen würden, hätten wir evtl. auch mal glaubhafte Lieferzeitangaben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gearshifter (13. März 2005)

...ja sehr schön  

black is beautiful

hätte dir ja gerne "nur" 9,5 punkte gegeben-ist aber nicht möglich!

grund --dunkelgrau grün blaue reifen-- hiilfe


----------



## Fettkloß (13. März 2005)

hüstel hüstel - räusper - ähmmm - hüstel


----------



## Brägel (13. März 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> hüstel hüstel - räusper - ähmmm - hüstel



Deine Lieblingsfarbe, gell


----------



## Torsten (13. März 2005)

Gratulation Brägel 

Ich sag's ja : Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter    

Gruß Torsten


----------



## der alte ron (13. März 2005)

Die bike würde es ein enduro hardtail nennen .
Mir gefällt es einfach !
Sicher , das du noch ein anderes rad brauchst  ?!
Und jetzt weis ich wie die neuen michelin reifen montiert aussehen - gefällt mir .

Jaaa , andere mütter haben verdammt schöne töchter !


----------



## Fettkloß (14. März 2005)

hüstel hüstel - räusper - äähhhmmmmm    du willst das ich was sage weil dir meine meinung sehr sehr sehr wichtig ist ??? ja gut kein problem !!!

also was ich von so schwarzen bikes halte ist ja bekannt - weiterhin finde ich shimano an hochpreisigen bikes absolut out !!!!! die easton stütze ebenso !!!! bremsleitungsverlegung v+h note 6 !

so leute - alle ausser brägel klicken sich jetzt bitte weg , das ist jetzt privat :
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
brägel - stell bitte mal die türen von dem schrank ein !!! das sieht zum kotzen aus . das verlängerungskabel links unten am schrank bitte wenigstens mit etwas heißkleber ordentlich über dem teppichsockel verlegen . der cremefarbene tepichboden und die eiche türen passen überhaupt nicht und sind auch absolut nicht zeitgemäß !!!! bei dem einen foto sieht man über dem bike ne riesen macke in der wand , bitte auch hier endlich mal was machen , das frühjahr steht vor der tür , da hat man es gerne etwas ordentlich und frisch !!!!
also bitte , bitte nicht nur mit sauteuren bikes pralen sondern auch mal was im haus machen - ich denke ich spreche da deiner frau aus der seele .


----------



## Brägel (14. März 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> hüstel hüstel - räusper - äähhhmmmmm    du willst das ich was sage weil dir meine meinung sehr sehr sehr wichtig ist ??? ja gut kein problem !!!
> 
> also was ich von so schwarzen bikes halte ist ja bekannt - weiterhin finde ich shimano an hochpreisigen bikes absolut out !!!!! die easton stütze ebenso !!!! bremsleitungsverlegung v+h note 6 !
> 
> ...



 zum Teil 1 deiner berechtigten Kritik:

1.) ich hab mit Shimano kein Problem, die XT04-Kurbel passt optisch ganz gut und kostet ein Drittel der Deus, sonst wäre es die geworden.

2.) auch aus Kostengründen kan ich nicht alles verändern, deshalb und weil es die neue X.0 noch nicht gibt bleibt auch die Schalteterei bis auf weiteres japanisch.

3.) Die Bremsleitungsaudfnahmen am Storck sind zu groß für die schmalen Maguraleitungen. Da muss ich noch mit Kabelbindern nachbessern. Dto. an der Gabel. Außerdem sind die Leitungen ein paar Zentimeter zu lang. Und wegen der paar Zentimeter werde ich da nicht rumfummeln und alles mit Royal Blood besudeln   

4.) Die Stütze war im Sommer 2003 die einzige gekröpfte Carbonstütze mit Teilung (lt. meinem Händler). Und genau das hatte ich gesucht. Im übrigen funktioniert die ganz im Gegensatz zur Stütze des Herrn Storck vollkommen knack- und knarzfrei   



.





			
				Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> brägel - stell bitte mal die türen von dem schrank ein !!! das sieht zum kotzen aus . das verlängerungskabel links unten am schrank bitte wenigstens mit etwas heißkleber ordentlich über dem teppichsockel verlegen . der cremefarbene tepichboden und die eiche türen passen überhaupt nicht und sind auch absolut nicht zeitgemäß !!!! bei dem einen foto sieht man über dem bike ne riesen macke in der wand , bitte auch hier endlich mal was machen , das frühjahr steht vor der tür , da hat man es gerne etwas ordentlich und frisch !!!!
> also bitte , bitte nicht nur mit sauteuren bikes pralen sondern auch mal was im haus machen - ich denke ich spreche da deiner frau aus der seele .



 wie er leibt und lebt 

1.) Das mit den Türen ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge, aber ich ziehe vielleicht bald um   

2.) Leitung (siehe Erstens)

3.) Macke in der Wand: Da hing bis vor kurzem noch ein Bild drüber und bald ist das wieder so

4.) Türen und Katastrophenteppichboden waren halt drin. Das schicke Objekt ist gemietet und ich habe keine Gelddruckerei im Keller, gell  

Tja Fetti, es gibt halt nichts reines


----------



## Fettkloß (14. März 2005)

> Das schicke Objekt ist gemietet und ich habe keine Gelddruckerei im Keller, gell



schaust du kein tv ?????? sonja kraus , und auf anderen kanal so ne fette kuh , machen es dir doch vor wie es schön und billig geht !!!!! also deine ausreden zählen nicht !jeder halbwegs potente mann hat doch nen schraubendreher , hammer, zange etc. im keller    - ( der spruch war doch klasse , is mir grad so eingefallen   die woche wird gut , das merk ich schon )


----------



## Fettkloß (14. März 2005)

> Tja Fetti, es gibt halt nichts reines



doch - mein mercury


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (14. März 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> die woche wird gut , das merk ich schon )



nicht nur die Woche wird gut, alles wird gut. Das Wetter wird gut, die Schmetterlinge werden gut, München wird gut, ja selbst ich bin gut und werde jeden Tag noch guter, auch zu dir 

mal was anderes: Warum bist eigentlich immer so früh auf? Senile Bettflucht? Bauernhof? Kein Zuhause?


----------



## Torsten (14. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

kommt zum Thema zurück oder unterhaltet Euch per PM!!! 

Gruß Torsten
Moderator


----------



## Fettkloß (14. März 2005)

> mal was anderes: Warum bist eigentlich immer so früh auf? Senile Bettflucht? Bauernhof? Kein Zuhause?



ich bin ein seniler bauer der aufm nachbarhof arbeitet weil der eigene abgebrannt ist - in sofern trifft alles zu


----------

